# New routine for size/weight...help needed!!



## swiftb (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

my first post on here so hello to all, any help/comments will be greatly appreciated:yo:

Used to be at a gym a couple of year back was 12stone at my heaviest (im 5'9")

Since then ive been in a very physical job and have lost a lot of weight, mainly due to time rrstraints during the day causing me not to get a chance to eat properly.

I lost 2stone over a year and a half which was pretty shocking, but managed to get myself back up to 11st by diet alone.

Trouble is now im stuck there. I know I can weigh more but just can't seem to put on.

So I started weight training end of October. I was amazed how weak I had become since leaving gym/losing weight etc.

Only bench pressing 25kg to begin with!!

Ive made some good gains since October but have been training 5 and sometimes 6 days a week. Upto 55kg on bench-similar improvements with other exercises.

Improvements were good but I havent really put any weight on??? Just a bit of size on arms/chest/back/shoulders and a bit more defined.

Also my waist and midriff seem to be getting thinner?? Or is this just an illusion due to upper body increase?

Anyway what im looking for is some advice on where to go from here. Ive hit a wall as far as size is concerned. Struggling to increase the weight im lifting also.

Should I train a lot less? Im using creatine capsules everday, is this adviseable?

Currenty I have two routines - alternate days.

BICEP CURLS 6x6reps

BENCH PRESS 2x8

BENCH PRESS (increased weight) 2x6

TRICEP EXTENSIONS 4x8reps

CHEST FLYES 4x10reps

ARM ROWS 3x8

SHOULDER PRESS 3x8

day 2

TRICEP PULLDOWNS 3x8reps

LAT PULLD 3x8

CLOSED LAT PULLD 3x8

TRICEP PULLD(more weight)2x6

BICEP CURLS 4x6

TRICEP EXT 4x10

My routines are pretty much made up of where I wanted to gain - should I bring some other muscle groups into play?

Im guessing I should cut down on the reps and increase the weight but finding this difficult. Also am I training too often?

Thanks for reading, hope for some helpful tips:lift:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i suggest trainiing less(most wont tell you that)

biggie here mate.

start dealifting and squatting.


----------



## swiftb (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers Cal, not sure deadlift and squats will be wise for me though i have a very injury prone back!

Will simply decreasing my reps and slightly increasing weight help gain? I was considering upping the weight and moving to standard 5x5 sets. Should I be going to failure on my last set? (I currently dont) Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive trained for the last 5 years needing a vertebrae fusion.

got it 6 months ago matey....

i did rest pause singles all that time.....

have a peruse of my journal.....

quad piccy in my last post....

any Q`s feel free to ask...


----------



## skinnybonedude1 (Jan 29, 2009)

how come i dont gain weight on my arms??


----------

